# Heat ?



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive never had a dog go into heat. All my dogs have been spayed or neutered before 6 months so all this is very new to me. Lacey is 9 mos.

I "think" Lacey may be in heat 

Ok...for the past 2 weeks....she's been peeing everywhere. Finally had enough so she's been spending alot of time in her crate  She's been very needy lately. Well...she's always been a needy pup but more so lately. ALWAYS wanting to be in my lap! Weird thing too.....she has been putting her rear in the other dogs faces 

A couple of nights ago I let her sleep with me. She sleeps by my head. When I got up to make the bed...there were 2 tiny spots of blood on the sheets. But when I checked her...I couldnt see anything 

Maybe she is in heat and just hardly noticeable She is very small....just over 2lbs....which is why she hasnt been spayed yet. My vet and I both agreed to wait until she grew a little more.

So how can I be sure?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like it,Lily's first one was only slight and I didn't really notice it and as Lacy's so small i shouldn't think there would be much.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, def sounds like she's in heat. Her vulva will look swollen too. It lasts about 21 days.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You won't see blood coming from her vulva, dogs lick themselves clean. You'll just see the random spots of blood on things.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks!!! I thought she was. Its just so hard to tell since she is so small. Even her vulva looks tiny to me. But now that I think about it.....last week my 7 yo said he could see Lacey's penis


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

2Cheese said:


> Thanks!!! I thought she was. Its just so hard to tell since she is so small. Even her vulva looks tiny to me. But now that I think about it.....last week my 7 yo said he could see Lacey's penis


:lol: :lol: :lol: yep, to a 7 year old a swollen vulva could def look like a penis. Haha!! So cute!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy came into heat last week and really has not been "acting" much different, while I guess some dogs DO. She is REALLY swollen, though, and it's OBVIOUS. She also is bleeding quite a bit I think -- like if she sits in your lap without a diaper on, she's getting blood on you. It is very possible she could be in heat though as not every dog's first heat is as OBVIOUS as Ivy's. She was swollen for about a month before she came in. Is it possible the tiny spots of blood were from you or a bug bite or something along those lines? You also might be able to wipe her a bit with a tissue a few times a day to see if you get any blood, to tell you if yes, for sure, she is in heat. She also will probably flirt with or hump your other dogs.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Ivy came into heat last week and really has not been "acting" much different, while I guess some dogs DO. She is REALLY swollen, though, and it's OBVIOUS. She also is bleeding quite a bit I think -- like if she sits in your lap without a diaper on, she's getting blood on you. It is very possible she could be in heat though as not every dog's first heat is as OBVIOUS as Ivy's. She was swollen for about a month before she came in. Is it possible the tiny spots of blood were from you or a bug bite or something along those lines? You also might be able to wipe her a bit with a tissue a few times a day to see if you get any blood, to tell you if yes, for sure, she is in heat. She also will probably flirt with or hump your other dogs.


I wiped her but didnt see anything. She is OBVIOUSLY flirting with the other dogs by sitting on their faces and hiking her leg. But she's been doing that for about a month now. When I googled signs of heat...frequent urination was a symptom...and thats been a big issue with her lately. She is peeing everywhere! She hasnt tried humping anyone...although Addy humps her on a regular basis.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I mean, when their little vulvas are swollen, they are clearly swollen--they also tip "up" more to give males easier access. Ivy's like at least 3-4 times its normal size.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I mean, when their little vulvas are swollen, they are clearly swollen--they also tip "up" more to give males easier access. Ivy's like at least 3-4 times its normal size.


Hmmmm....well I dont know then  I doesnt look that much bigger to me.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They can start to swell up to a month before, I feel like you'll notice when it's REALLY swollen. She may not bleed much at all, but about a week into her heat she will start "flagging"...flipping her tail off to the side and inviting just about anything to hump her. If she isn't doing that, in a week or so, I'd say she's not in heat yet...but will be soonish if she is starting to swell.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

FWIW, mine don't hump when they are in heat at all, and there is no blood if you wipe them. They do exactly as you describe what Lacey is doing. Just a few tiny spots of blood on things that are light enough (white/cream) to see it. Not enough blood to even really notice. If Lacey's vulva is at all swollen (looking like a penis) then I can almost bet you she's in heat with the other signs. And yes, they do pee a lot. Do you see her licking down there more too? 

They will "flag" a bit. Where they stick their butt in the other dogs faces and wag their tail.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah, it sounds familiar, and she is about the right age. 
It could be a 'pre-heat'. We thought Calista was in heat, but the discharge was quite light and then stopped, she came into season properly about 4 weeks afterwards. 
Although she will be in season for around 3-4 weeks, she will be in 'heat' for a week... in that week she will throw herself at anything with 4 legs. You mght also find she starts becoming amorous with her toys...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like she's coming into heat. Twiggy just got out, thank goodness. I usually notice with her, because she's so small, that she will really start flirting with the boys (and a couple of the girls) dancing and twirling around them, then thrusting her butt in their face. Then I know it's time to put her in her crate or the pen for her protection and to cut down on the stupidity of the boys. She never tries to hump anything either.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Well...she is sticking her butt in the doggies faces! So you guys are probably right....she may not be yet but will be soon. Great!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It will be over before you know it. Hang in there.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

To me it sounds like she's nearing heat but not quite there. I'm thinking you'll know when she is between her swelling, bleeding (wiping to check for discharge is most successful after they urinate or just after they wake up before cleaning themselves) & I dunno if Bailey will be like my neutered boys but my guys don't act neutered & I have to keep them separated otherwise otherwise its constant tying. Ugh.... 


Some dogs hump, others do not. Neither of my girls have ever humped...Mari just likes to be humped. LOL She's been in heat for a couple weeks now & even though she's been separated from the rest she is soooo persistent at trying to flirt with the boys...its really ridiculous. When I crate everyone & let her out from the kitchen at night before taking her to bed she'll parade in front of the boys crates & pick one before spinning around, play bowing & sticking her bum up to the crate door & flag them (when their tail arcs way over to the side). 


Anyway, I think you'll notice some swelling/pinkness of her bits when she goes into heat. But it sounds as if she's got some hormones flaring so I bet it won't be much longer.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Heather!! You have been very helpful 

Now...do they make diapers small enough? where do you get them from?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That I can't help you with--we don't have any. I just keep the girls either in the kitchen where it's easy to clean up or in a pen, again somewhere where it's easy to clean. They both keep themselves pretty clean so it's only the odd drop here & there that they miss. I'm sure others will have an idea! I know Kristi had posted some pics of Leah in a diaper when she was a bit younger--so I'm sure she'll give you some ideas!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

2Cheese said:


> Now...do they make diapers small enough? where do you get them from?


You can find tiny diapers for chis, especially cloth ones and you can use an SN in them.
Ebay is a great place to look Stretchy Dog Pants Bitches Season Sanitary Chihuahua xxs | eBay


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> You can find tiny diapers for chis, especially cloth ones and you can use an SN in them.
> Ebay is a great place to look Stretchy Dog Pants Bitches Season Sanitary Chihuahua xxs | eBay


Thank you!!


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I think Pixies the same! Her lady bits seemed to have been swollen for a while now, (but no blood) she sticks her bum in everyones face and ive also noticed her nipples have really swollen too? 
Does the swelling go down after heat then?

So when is it safe for her to be out on walks again? I believed you cant take them out when their in 'heat'?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure that you'll find diapers small enough for Lacey. I had my girls some made, but we don't use them since there really isn't any "visible" blood other than the tiny random spot here or there. There were some ladies on eBay that makes them to your pups size. 

The question regarding the swollen vulva and nipples. The vulva will go back down but doesn't return to preheat size. It will be just slightly larger than preheat size after first heat and stay that way until the next heat in which it will swell again. Nipples dont stay puffy, but can for about 2 months after heat if your pup goes through false pregnancy symptoms. Not uncommon.


----------

